# Railroad Cyano



## Allen (Nov 25, 2010)

A better print of the Great Walton Railroad.


----------



## John Mc (Nov 26, 2010)

I like it,
Im considering getting toners for my darkroom.
Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Proteus617 (Nov 26, 2010)

John Mc said:


> I like it,
> Im considering getting toners for my darkroom.
> Do you have any suggestions?



The photo in the OP is an un-toned cyanotype.


----------



## ann (Nov 26, 2010)

a gold toner will on some papers create very blue tones, but it isn't a cyanotype; which this is.

If you want to start toning, start with the most baisc , selenium, and sepia before moving on to more exotic ones.


----------



## John Mc (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks,and my appologies for the confusion.


----------



## ann (Nov 26, 2010)

no problem, this is how we learn, asking question, experimenting, practing.


----------

